# Vortech



## Dimosthenis1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hey guys I'm looking for an mp 60 or an mp40 for a decent price. Must be working and little to no damage pm me plz I need one of them asap 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

